# Intracoastal Waterway Century



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

check out this century ride the Spacecoast Freewheelers are having Oct 28th:

http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1458846
http://www.spacecoastfreewheelers.com/

"The 19th Annual Intracoastal Waterway Century is going to be the best ever.

Our ride is just one of the many activities happening the last week of October, including many space related

Festivities. Visit Cocoa Village for a memorable afternoon where you can walk historic streets and avenues. Stroll along the Indian River walkway, explore antique stores housed in historic buildings, eat an old fashioned ice cream cone, or rest a spell with a cup of coffee in a Victorian style coffee house. 

We offer full (100 mi) and metric (63 mi) century rides. And also this year we will offer a scenic rides along the Indian River of 28 and 14 miles.

Our club is non-profit and supports various charities and Lance Armstrong’s cancer foundation.

Your entry fee includes: 5 rest stops with plenty to eat and drink, roving sag support, an after ride meal, a t-shirt, and a well marked, scenic, interesting route.

Century riders will pass through the Kennedy Space Center going near Space Port USA. Rest at our Sag at the American Police Hall of fame & Museum.
You will ride quiet tree lined roads along the Indian River and ride down historic River Road (old 2-lane US-1) lined with turn-of-century estates along the beautiful Intracoastal Waterway.

Ride start, packet pickup, check-in and registration are at the Cocoa Civic Center at 430 Delannoy Ave in the heart of Cocoa Village"


----------

